# Pokemon go!!



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm soo excited for pokemon go! I wonder what kind of pokemon like near my house ? Are graveyard filled with ghost types? :surprise:


----------



## mishapisha (Aug 27, 2015)

Not a fan of pokemon but I'm not gonna lie, it looks kind of awesome.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Nintendo have probably done more to get people to exercise than all other tech companies combined.

My friend pointed out that they're all adults, and mostly first gen Pokemon. So I think this is aimed at older fans mostly. Nobody needed to know that.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

It looks cool and all, too bad you could play it for maybe an hour before your battery dies.


----------



## 684625 (Aug 22, 2015)

I agree it looks awesome but how will it play/look? That's the big question. The adverts have been very sketchy about that. The battery situation too. If they don't have a way of remedying that it'll make playing seriously frustrating. No-one wants to be on the verge of capturing something only for the battery to die.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

This game sounds really interesting, but I'm keeping my expectations low until I get a chance to play it myself. The fact that this game is going to have in app purchases is really turning me off from it.

On a side note, I'm I the only one who was annoyed at the fact they only showed 1st gen Pokemon in the trailer? For some reason that really bugs me haha.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Does this mean I actually have to leave the house now?


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

inb4 someone gets run over by a car playing with I swear!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Scrub-Zero said:


>


 @splendidbob I didn't know you made youtube videos.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Scrub-Zero said:


>


I'm subscribed to him I think. I was expecting something to happen at some point with how much the game makes you walk around, but he's right that did happen fast  damn.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm subscribed to him I think. I was expecting something to happen at some point with how much the game makes you walk around, but he's right that did happen fast  damn.


Not too surprising though. If you have to walk all over and at random places you're bound to stumble on something.

Hopefully no one walks in on a gang drug deal or on a grizzly mother and her cubs lol.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

It won't let me log in using my Trainer Club ID. Not very impressed so far.


----------



## HALover9000 (Jun 12, 2015)

I started playing it today! Me and my sister walked around the neighborhood catching pokemon. Now I have to try and get my friend to play it. It's an added bonus that it gets you outside and discovering places.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I wish it was released in the UK already. It might actually encourage me to get out of the house more! Can't really be bothered to change to a US or Australian Apple ID to get it early.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

So the app is kind of trash.. there are so many bugs and the severs are only up half the time. But I've been playing it anyway. Honestly I've caught the most when my husband is driving around.. it's much harder to walk and find many. I'll walk for 40 minutes and only catch a rattata and a pidgey. Which sucks.. considering the entire time I'm out I feel anxious and awkward as all hell. Doesn't really seem worth it much.. you have to live outside and walk in circles if you watch to catch rarer pokemon. 

They are annoying to track and it's a nightmare for someone with sad when you have to walk past the same group of people a few times and hope they don't make fun of you or something.. considering the screen has to be on at all times to catch anything. Yeah.. I'm not a huge fan of the game. It's kind of fun and I'm mostly playing it to be competitive with my husband.. but its a huge pain. Maybe if I wasn't anxious and actually loved pokemon it would be better for me. But all this complaining is just my experience. 

It is addicting.. in the way all games are addicting when you want to collect and improve. So... that's an opinion from someone that didn't grow up with pokemon.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


>


 That is not exactly a feature, I hope?


----------



## Serefina (Oct 6, 2015)

I played this on a friends phone yesterday,first time I had heard of it and it kept me entertained for ages. I think it's great.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

I haven't played Pokemon since I was 13.









I need to leave this thread.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

KelsKels said:


> So the app is kind of trash.. there are so many bugs and the severs are only up half the time. But I've been playing it anyway. Honestly I've caught the most when my husband is driving around.. *it's much harder to walk and find many. I'll walk for 40 minutes and only catch a rattata and a pidgey. *Which sucks.. considering the entire time I'm out I feel anxious and awkward as all hell. *Doesn't really seem worth it much.. you have to live outside and walk in circles if you watch to catch rarer pokemon.*
> 
> They are annoying to track and it's a nightmare for someone with sad when you have to walk past the same group of people a few times and hope they don't make fun of you or something.. considering the screen has to be on at all times to catch anything. Yeah.. I'm not a huge fan of the game. It's kind of fun and I'm mostly playing it to be competitive with my husband.. but its a huge pain. Maybe if I wasn't anxious and actually loved pokemon it would be better for me. But all this complaining is just my experience.
> 
> It is addicting.. in the way all games are addicting when you want to collect and improve. So... that's an opinion from someone that didn't grow up with pokemon.


I think that's what they were aiming for lol, Nintendo are big on getting people exercising.



Charmander said:


> I wish it was released in the UK already. It might actually encourage me to get out of the house more! Can't really be bothered to change to a US or Australian Apple ID to get it early.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/article/36754540/pokemon-go-still-cant-catch-em-all-in-the-uk

Apparently not because their servers are overwhelmed. D: I don't think it will work on my phone without a few tricks anyway though because it's a bit old.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think that's what they were aiming for lol, Nintendo are big on getting people exercising.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/article/36754540/pokemon-go-still-cant-catch-em-all-in-the-uk
> 
> Apparently not because their servers are overwhelmed. D: I don't think it will work on my phone without a few tricks anyway though because it's a bit old.


Yeah probably.. I think I'm just too lazy/antisocial/anxious for a game that involves being around strangers and looking like an idiot 24/7.

I think it's best suited for people that aren't anxious and have friends to play with. Which is most people.. so it's really just my problem. The servers and bugs make it unplayable half the time though.. definitely needs to be fixed.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

I got a little bored at lvl 7. A lot of people seem to like it more than me though.

One of my roommates is lvl 16 and has been out 24/7 for the past 3 days playing it.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Downloaded this morning and toyed with it for about an hour. I thought I was going to hate it because it seemed like an extremely watered-down version of the main series games. I mean, it definitely is but it's a decent enough game for what it is.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> So the app is kind of trash.. there are so many bugs and the severs are only up half the time. But I've been playing it anyway. Honestly I've caught the most when my husband is driving around.. it's much harder to walk and find many. I'll walk for 40 minutes and only catch a rattata and a pidgey. Which sucks.. considering the entire time I'm out I feel anxious and awkward as all hell. Doesn't really seem worth it much.. you have to live outside and walk in circles if you watch to catch rarer pokemon.
> 
> They are annoying to track and it's a nightmare for someone with sad when you have to walk past the same group of people a few times and hope they don't make fun of you or something.. considering the screen has to be on at all times to catch anything. Yeah.. I'm not a huge fan of the game. It's kind of fun and I'm mostly playing it to be competitive with my husband.. but its a huge pain. Maybe if I wasn't anxious and actually loved pokemon it would be better for me. But all this complaining is just my experience.
> 
> It is addicting.. in the way all games are addicting when you want to collect and improve. So... that's an opinion from someone that didn't grow up with pokemon.


I downloaded it and walked around a bit but i had no idea people could see you where playing it and i live on a small farm so i could walk around that but now that i know people can see you are playing it i think i will uninstall it


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Pokemon Go is surprisingly fun. Going out catching Pokemon and challenging gyms is really exciting. The only downside to my experience is running into other Pokemon Go players. When they apporch me, I can't help but get anxious.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

As long as you can't battle wild pokemon, I really don't see myself staying interested in the game too long. Not being able to train them makes it hard for me to gain a connection or direct feeling of accomplishment of seeing them developed. I hope they continue to implement changes along the way to the game, even major ones at that.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I wish you could battle people, it's a nit weird that it isn't part of the game play. Also being able to see other players around you would be cool. This game will die off as quickly as it has taken off, there's really no pull to keep people coming back.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

AussiePea said:


> I wish you could battle people, it's a nit weird that it isn't part of the game play. Also being able to see other players around you would be cool. This game will die off as quickly as it has taken off, there's really no pull to keep people coming back.


I think they are working on that aspect of the game.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

All I know is that it's really surreal hearing my parents enthusiastically talk about all the first generation Pokemon they're going to catch.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm only level 8 right now, but I ****ing love this game. I'm on team red but my town is full of people on the blue team so it's hard to maintain gyms. Me and 4 of my coworkers all going out tomorrow to catch them together. I'm pumped. This game has gotten me more active and forced me to socialize with more people so I think it's pretty fantastic.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

feels said:


> I'm only level 8 right now, but I ****ing love this game. I'm on team red but my town is full of people on the blue team so it's hard to maintain gyms. Me and 4 of my coworkers all going out tomorrow to catch them together. I'm pumped. This game has gotten me more active and forced me to socialize with more people so I think it's pretty fantastic.


Same here, I'm also team valor but the entire town is mystic! All the gyms are blue, it's kind of ridiculous. I feel like everyone is so far ahead of me too! they must live outside when they have so many evolutions at cp 1000+. I mean I'm level 16 and I feel like I've put in some time.. But damn. I guess mystic goes hard. It is an addicting game.. Even though I'm sure it'll fade out of popularity fairly quick when the weather isn't as nice and most people have already caught everything.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm enjoying it. It's doing a great job of motivating me to go outside and explore the boring suburb in which I live. There are very few Poke stops here, though there are plenty around the area my school is situated. So during lunch, I can go out, walk around the city, running into plenty of Poke stops and actually meeting a lot of other people who are likewise playing the game. It's almost a little surreal; I actually feel like I fit in - like I'm part of something. It's all the rage at my school, so as of late, I've actually had a few successful opportunities to talk to people at school. Wow.. lol. I've yet to challenge a gym and I'm only at level 5, though I can see myself continuing on, even if only for perhaps the 2 or so weeks I estimate the craze surrounding this game will last. It's fun. It's connecting people in an interesting way. I don't think anybody can say that this app was not a success.

If anybody is having issues with data/battery use, download the offline maps of your town/city in Google Maps. Pokemon Go uses the Google Maps API, and I can confirm that doing this significantly reduces data usage, as well as battery usage, though to a lesser degree. Battery use is still a little problematic, even with the game's battery saving mode turned on though, unfortunately. (I'd love to know what that actually does lmao)


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

This would be awesome if I knew what the hell Pokemon was. I was a teenager when this Pokemon craze started, so I never participated in it. I just remember kids used to trade cards or something and there were video games with weird Japanese animals, but I never really understood what it was all about. If you could use this Pokemon Go concept to implement a real life version of Donkey Kong, I would be totally on board. I could live like my hero and go around jumping on Kremlings and collecting bananas and throwing turtle shells at Mario.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm so jealous I can't join in on this. I have an old-fashioned cell phone. Well, it's still a super easy conversation starter. Just mention Pokemon Go, and the other person/people will go on and on about it.


----------



## Rainy Cakes (Jul 14, 2016)

Atheism said:


> I'm so jealous I can't join in on this. I have an old-fashioned cell phone. Well, it's still a super easy conversation starter. Just mention Pokemon Go, and the other person/people will go on and on about it.


I actually haven't seen a flip phone in a realllly time time. To be honest unless you're a total outdoors person you're not missing out on much. It's not like you can just check your bushes for Pokemon. It's GPS based and you could walk for 40 minutes and possibly not find a thing. Most people use their cars and find it that way.

I only pull it out in car drives when I'm a passenger not the driver. Today I pulled it out in front of my mom and she told me to put it away and put on a real GPS so she can figure out where to go. I was like NOoooooooooo! Are you kidding me! So I did. ):

Soon after I lost all my pokeballs trying to catch a jiggly puff who ran away.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Rainy Cakes said:


> I actually haven't seen a flip phone in a realllly time time. To be honest unless you're a total outdoors person you're not missing out on much. It's not like you can just check your bushes for Pokemon. It's GPS based and you could walk for 40 minutes and possibly not find a thing. Most people use their cars and find it that way.
> 
> I only pull it out in car drives when I'm a passenger not the driver. Today I pulled it out in front of my mom and she told me to put it away and put on a real GPS so she can figure out where to go. I was like NOoooooooooo! Are you kidding me! So I did. ):
> 
> Soon after I lost all my pokeballs trying to catch a jiggly puff who ran away.


Haha I have like 3 flip phones stored away. I never throw them out because I know one day they're going to be relics. At the moment I have the next step up: a texting phone, it SLIDES open!!! Ooooh

I'm sorry for your loss of the almighty jigglypuff. I can only imagine what a rare find that must be even though I can't play the game.  I remember how rare they were to find in Pokemon Emerald, hunting that ONE spot for jigglypuff and clefairy. I'm not a true Pokemon fan so I'm surprised I remember that, but I did indeed have a period of time where I was addicted to all the games.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Just watched some news about the happenings of Pokémon Go.

- 1 person wrecked their car while playing.
- 1 was bitten by a venomous snake while playing.
- 2 fell off a cliff while playing.
- 2 jumped a zoo fence to play.
- 1 player was stabbed. And then kept playing. (Not a hoax.)
- 3 gang members arrested using the game to rob people.
- A player in Wyoming found a dead body when she was hunting.
And those are the ones I can remember.

One guy bought a Pokémon signal thingy to make his restaurant a hotspot. Business for him is up 75%.

My tweet towards a popular hashtag last night: #*PokémonGoMadeMe* go to an odd nightclub. Got Rapidash. A big, hairy gamer called me a twink. Must be gamer lingo for being totally awesome.

Most played handheld game in history. 21 million a day so far.

South Park, Family Guy and/or Simpsons will do a parody of this. Without a doubt.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I love how bizarre this **** is. Last night I went out with some coworkers to play this. We walked around town and also went to a cemetery. There was at least 30 other cars there. **** was crazy. I love running into other players and bonding over this crap. I ALMOST got a Snorlax last night and I nearly lost my **** when it ran away. One car drove by yelling, "SNORLAX". And another guy drove by and asked me what I had found after her heard me scream lol. It's too much fun.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Two guys streaming Pokemon Go through Twitch and 4G :grin2:


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

My next door neighbor has a unique weird looking cacti plant on their frontyard. It sort of resembles a penis. I just realized it has been marked as a pokestop "The Erected Cacti". There is also a bench right next to the cacti. No wonder I see so many teens and kids always hanging around their frontyard. Sucks that my home is barely out of range for me to benefit from it.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Does everyone get a Bulbasaur starter or is it random?

I'm also wondering if you can play it as a car passenger if you throw the pokeball quickly enough. I'm driving somewhere later so it'd be nice if I could have more than the three I've found around my house. :lol


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Charmander said:


> Does everyone get a Bulbasaur starter or is it random?
> 
> I'm also wondering if you can play it as a car passenger if you throw the pokeball quickly enough. I'm driving somewhere later so it'd be nice if I could have more than the three I've found around my house. :lol


If you're quick enough, or the driver goes slower you can. I'm usually the driver while my passenger does the navigating/tracking because I get car sick nearly instantly when I look down in moving cars. We've been going through neighbourhood streets slowly every night, trying to hunt down some rare finds. Also, you didn't get to choose your starter? I chose a Bulbasaur and I see more Bulbasaurs than the other 2, never even seen a Charmander yet.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

scooby said:


> If you're quick enough, or the driver goes slower you can. I'm usually the driver while my passenger does the navigating/tracking because I get car sick nearly instantly when I look down in moving cars. We've been going through neighbourhood streets slowly every night, trying to hunt down some rare finds. Also, you didn't get to choose your starter? I chose a Bulbasaur and I see more Bulbasaurs than the other 2, never even seen a Charmander yet.


I get the carsick problem too so I probably wouldn't be on it all the time.  I'll be driving past my city's airport at some point so I'll probably open it up there.

And maybe I wasn't paying attention, I thought he was just giving me Bulbasaur :b


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I kind of want to play it... It's officially out now... But I'll have to back up my phone and everything and try to install the update to kitkat unofficially using the CyanogenMod thing because my phone only updates to jellybean officially and that's a pain. Someone on reddit with my phone got it working but they said they could only play for about 2 hours before their phone battery needed recharging, but their battery was apparently bad anyway.



JustThisGuy said:


> Just watched some news about the happenings of Pokémon Go.
> 
> - 1 person wrecked their car while playing.
> - 1 was bitten by a venomous snake while playing.
> ...


lol


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Charmander said:


> I get the carsick problem too so I probably wouldn't be on it all the time.  I'll be driving past my city's airport at some point so I'll probably open it up there.
> 
> And maybe I wasn't paying attention, I thought he was just giving me Bulbasaur :b


It might have been bugged out for you or something. This is what I saw when I began.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

It's astounding how huge this has become. I'm guilty of distracted driving as of late. I even plan on going to a public park this weekend which I would never dream of doing otherwise. :blush


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


> South Park, Family Guy and/or Simpsons will do a parody of this. Without a doubt.


And The Simpsons won! Surprising bc I would've figured their animating was slower.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

@feels: *Red team* high five :grin2:

@KelsKels: I think you have to figure there are some NEETs who will basically take a stack of backup batteries out and play while they charge their other stack of backup batteries and hunt the best locations in town until they can tell you exactly where to find every kind of Pokemon. And given how ready people are to go out with friends just for the purpose, there should be many very powerful trainers out there. I am level 14 at the moment--hopefully hit 15 tonight--and I know I'm /well/ behind the curve. People stick with the game too, which means even many hours aren't likely to get you far ahead. However, the game apparently has a soft level cap around level 20 so that it becomes very difficult to level much after that. The game seems structured to allow even relatively new players to be competitive and topple weaker gyms while making it hard except with a number of friends to lastingly secure a gym. I did see a level 7 gym today a group of blue friends had fortified to some 30k points, which I thought was pretty remarkable. My current strongest Pokemon is a cp931 Vaporeon, but that seems just about average for a gym-defending Pokemon.

@JustThisGuy: Actually I was pretty disappointed when wandering to a collection of 20 or 30 Pokestops to find that they were inside of the walls of the Denver Zoo, so I can totally imagine someone jumping over.

#PokémonGoMadeMe very sore running around, tell a bunch of teenagers I was there to bust up their gym today, run around in the rain, walk into a wall, drive around in circles, assume everyone on a phone is on Pokemon Go. :stu

I love the feeling of leaving behind an empty gym.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

senkora said:


> @KelsKels: I think you have to figure there are some NEETs who will basically take a stack of backup batteries out and play while they charge their other stack of backup batteries and hunt the best locations in town until they can tell you exactly where to find every kind of Pokemon. And given how ready people are to go out with friends just for the purpose, there should be many very powerful trainers out there. I am level 14 at the moment--hopefully hit 15 tonight--and I know I'm /well/ behind the curve. People stick with the game too, which means even many hours aren't likely to get you far ahead. However, the game apparently has a soft level cap around level 20 so that it becomes very difficult to level much after that. The game seems structured to allow even relatively new players to be competitive and topple weaker gyms while making it hard except with a number of friends to lastingly secure a gym. I did see a level 7 gym today a group of blue friends had fortified to some 30k points, which I thought was pretty remarkable. My current strongest Pokemon is a cp931 Vaporeon, but that seems just about average for a gym-defending Pokemon


Yeah I just hit level 20 2 days ago, it now takes 50k Xp to level instead of 25. I've read it still doubles from there so it'll be very hard to keep it up. After getting ultra balls it doesn't seem like there's too much incentive to level anymore either. Seems like everyone has a vaporeon but I think she's one of the strongest and eevees aren't rare. I haven't really been playing as much since reaching 20 though, going out alone kinda sucks and I've seen lots of people out playing but you know... SA. There is one spot in our town that almost constantly has lures going so I'll go over there and mooch a bit but I'm always out alone which is just not that fun.


----------



## Mick1990LFC (Jul 6, 2016)

I remember the big craze when the Pokemon Battle Cards came out, and the Blue/Red/Yellow games came out, and now Pokemon Go is doing the same.

I am proper gutted as everyone I know is playing this, and yet my Android Motorola phone isn't compatible


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

So... This exists:










I'm sure this porn parody won't be horrific and scarring to anyone who watches it. Nope.


----------

